# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #75



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Trump declared Jerusalem the capital of Israel and rocks are thrown! Also, Trump has a new sexual harassment accuser. Wolf whistling is now assault, photobombing and whatever you do don't scromit. *Disclaimer* No Scromits were harmed in the making of this show.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-12-08T23_07_56-08_00

If iTunes is your thing listen here: 
Or, if you fancy YouTube...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This one was a lot of fun to make! Beats the heck out of working over time!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

By the way, if y'all never heard of the vampire of Sacramento...

https://www.historicmysteries.com/richard-chase/


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Thank you. I'm having an extra hour in bed to listen to this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Thank you. I'm having an extra hour in bed to listen to this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It makes us all tingly knowing you listen while in bed! I hope you light candles and wear your best robe.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Nah. Naked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Nah. Naked.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ewwwwwwwwww.......

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Get THAT picture out of your head now 🤠


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Get THAT picture out of your head now &#55358;&#56608;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yoda naked? There ain't enough bourbon to wash that picture out of the head!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Now Denton. You have seen me for real (especially my ear hole) and you’ll have to admit I bear more than a passing resemblance to Yoda, don’t I?


Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Now Denton. You have seen me for real (especially my ear hole) and you'll have to admit I bear more than a passing resemblance to Yoda, don't I?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


Actually, no. You are quite dashing!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

That’s two men in 24 hours you think are dashing …


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> That's two men in 24 hours you think are dashing &#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, Sas said Sas is dashing. Difference.

You picked up on that, though. Cool!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

By the way, two podcasts a week would be splendid. 


Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

“I’m very dashing “. Yep you’re right. Sas said it. 
You said:”You’re just lookin’ handsome “.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> "I'm very dashing ". Yep you're right. Sas said it.
> You said:"You're just lookin' handsome ".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did not say that. I said he looks like he should be on TV. I also said I look like I oughta be writing papers. :vs_smirk:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> *I did not say that*. I said he looks like he should be on TV. I also said I look like I oughta be writing papers. :vs_smirk:


Ohhh yes you did, lol. Maybe you didn't realize you said it, but you did. Maybe you secretly...oh never mind. :tango_face_grin:

I listened to #75 morning; enjoyed it very much, especially your Israeli segment. Was waiting for y'all to mention that the whole idea was Clinton's but nobody in the swamp had the stones to do it until now.

Looking forward to fangfarrier joining in for the Jan ones; I hope the podcast can keep up with the laughter. :vs_laugh:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> Ohhh yes you did, lol. Maybe you didn't realize you said it, but you did. Maybe you secretly...oh never mind. :tango_face_grin:
> 
> I listened to #75 morning; enjoyed it very much, especially your Israeli segment. Was waiting for y'all to mention that the whole idea was Clinton's but nobody in the swamp had the stones to do it until now.
> 
> Looking forward to fangfarrier joining in for the Jan ones; I hope the podcast can keep up with the laughter. :vs_laugh:


2 minutes 32 seconds to 33 seconds.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Ohhh yes you did, lol. Maybe you didn't realize you said it, but you did. Maybe you secretly...oh never mind. :tango_face_grin:
> 
> I listened to #75 morning; enjoyed it very much, especially your Israeli segment. Was waiting for y'all to mention that the whole idea was Clinton's but nobody in the swamp had the stones to do it until now.
> 
> Looking forward to fangfarrier joining in for the Jan ones; I hope the podcast can keep up with the laughter. :vs_laugh:


Well, if I said that, I meant it in a very manly, hetero way.

The memory seems to be going. People at work will say something like, "I'm listening to #72, I think. Y'all were talking about "blah blah;" remember which one that was?" My response is, "Heck, I don't even remember talking about that!" 
I hide my own Easter eggs.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

And long may you continue to put our podcasts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Well, if I said that, I meant it in a very manly, hetero way.
> 
> The memory seems to be going. People at work will say something like, "I'm listening to #72, I think. Y'all were talking about "blah blah;" remember which one that was?" My response is, "Heck, I don't even remember talking about that!"
> I hide my own Easter eggs.


LOL I could too. Part of the aging thing, I kinda like it. 

And dont worry about your and Sas's bro-mance. I think it's cute. :vs_lol:


----------

